# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  "desesperante"

## magic hugo

No sé que ocurre, pero me estoy cayendo continuamente del foro, y tengo que entrar una y otra vez con el nombre de usuario y contraseña cada vez que paso de un tema a otro.
¿a vosotros os pasa lo mismo?

----------


## rave

Es cierto que el foro va lento, sobre todo por las noches, llegando incluso a no conectar.

----------


## lalogmagic

No estoy seguro, pero creo que la solución es marcar la opción de recordarme junto al nombre de usuario y contraseña, sino por alguna razón cada vez que entras y sales de algun tema te desconecta.

Saludos.

----------


## Ritxi

A mi antes me pasaba cuando entraba desde el movil

----------


## DaarkBro

A mi al principio me pasaba lo mismo...
Se solucionó marcando la casilla de _Recordarme_...

Saludos!

----------


## Coloclom

no te preocupes, mandale un mp a Eidanyoson.

Ah! y dile que vas de mi parte!!  :Wink1:

----------


## Yerark

Yo tengo la casilla de recordarme como otros compañeros y nunca me ha dado problema. Quizas sea eso.

----------


## magicmontxito

la saturación de noche es mucho mayor que a plena tarde, a los magos nos confunde la noche! jajajajajajajajaja

----------

